# Eastern Sportsmans Show--Harrisburg, PA



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Is anyone going??? I am goin with my schools shooting club HOPEFULLY because its on a first-come first-serve basis so im gonna have to get my permission slip and get it in fast! anyway if your going ate you excited ? and ive never been before so what's it like???


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

ya man im goin.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome! are you gonna shoot?


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

we are going together!!!!!!!!! Go nbc shooting club!


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

im goin i go everyyear, and whats it like you asked? its jam packed full of people in the arena where the archery stuff is you cant barely move :mg: and everything that is there that you could want is overpriced.... except for the last day you can get stuff for like half off a big price drop but along with everyone else too. im have the alpha set up as a target bow right at the moment just did it last week im thinkin about usin it down at the 3D shoot at the show but not sure yet....


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

im definately going! cant wait to meet the celebs, i wont be shooting though


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am oficially IN!! and i unfortunatlly cant shoot b/c im going with chool...cant wait to see the celebs, as said by hoyt


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

were getting closer....


----------



## sledge (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be there. not that you guys know me.lol


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha true...true


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

sledge said:


> I'll be there. not that you guys know me.lol


lol same here


----------



## sledge (Jan 22, 2010)

Look for me. I'll be ther Friday the 12th. You'll be able to pick me out easy. I'm almost 40yrs, a little over weight (my wife says I'm fat AND discusting), and I'll be waring a camo ball cap, Lost camo (Mathews of course). You can't miss me!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

iam going to iowa's deer classic and i dont know if iam going to shoot or not


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

cool!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

man, can't wait for it to come!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

same here!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

come see us at booth 4022. We will be selling packs at some good prices. Come check them out!! Thanks

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

imsobroke said:


> come see us at booth 4022. We will be selling packs at some good prices. Come check them out!! Thanks
> 
> www.rockymountainpacks.com


cool...are you guys having any give-aways or contests or anything?


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

it's almost time!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

darn right it is !!! this'll be fun!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

talked to lee and tiff and they said come on down and get autographs and photos, cant wait to met them in person, great people


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> talked to lee and tiff and they said come on down and get autographs and photos, cant wait to met them in person, great people


Ill be sure to do that...I cant wait to meet them, I hope to see Chuck Adams and Micheal Wadell also.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Ill be sure to do that...I cant wait to meet them, I hope to see Chuck Adams and Micheal Wadell also.


yep last year i met micheal waddell and lee and tiffany.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow, it was awesome!!! got autographs from lee + tiffany, don + kandi kisky, Chris Brakett, all the bone collectors, Jason Bosow, Chuck Adams, and a few more. also got pics with lee and tiifany, don and kandi and micheal waddell. I also got to shoot the Crabon Matrix, It was awesome! also, shot the Monster and didnt like it. also looked around at alot of archery stuff.....man, would love to go for a few days next year!!! It was a fabulous time and did anyone else go?


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> wow, it was awesome!!! got autographs from lee + tiffany, don + kandi kisky, Chris Brakett, all the bone collectors, Jason Bosow, Chuck Adams, and a few more. also got pics with lee and tiifany, don and kandi and micheal waddell. I also got to shoot the Crabon Matrix, It was awesome! also, shot the Monster and didnt like it. also looked around at alot of archery stuff.....man, would love to go for a few days next year!!! It was a fabulous time and did anyone else go?


i was gonna go wednesday but wont now cause of the snow but gonna go on friday or saturday i have to go we already bought online tickets:mg:


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I went to the show today.We were going to go Thursday and Friday but were getting alot of snow.:teeth:I will post pics later.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

cool! did u have fun? i sure did! sticks that u cant go thursday and friday.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Everything man mostly meeting Chris Brackett.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Hea i had a blast.also meet ralp and vicki.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

im goin down friday now, where is the carbon matrix available to shoot? is it in hoyts booth? i would like to buy one here soon so looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I saw people draweing them back.and it is in hoyts booth.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> im goin down friday now, where is the carbon matrix available to shoot? is it in hoyts booth? i would like to buy one here soon so looking forward to shooting it.


No, I went to Weaver's Archery LLC, they were really nice. Im sure you can go to other places, but thats where i went. Its right near the 3D range. He will give you a release and some arrows to use and walk you to a little pull behind trailer sitting outside the archery hall and you sign a waiver and shoot at some bag targets(dont worry, if you miss the target thers foam set up behing it you will hit) but you wont miss, Its like 5 yds. Ps The carbon matrix is awesome!!!!! tell me what you think of it!!!


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> No, I went to Weaver's Archery LLC, they were really nice. Im sure you can go to other places, but thats where i went. Its right near the 3D range. He will give you a release and some arrows to use and walk you to a little pull behind trailer sitting outside the archery hall and you sign a waiver and shoot at some bag targets(dont worry, if you miss the target thers foam set up behing it you will hit) but you wont miss, Its like 5 yds. Ps The carbon matrix is awesome!!!!! tell me what you think of it!!!


i will let you know what i think of it but do you just ask the guys at that stand if you can shoot it or is there a line to?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

well you just ask him at the stand where all the bows ae at and he takes you outside into the hallway...when i went there was lkke 2 ppl in line out there.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> well you just ask him at the stand where all the bows ae at and he takes you outside into the hallway...when i went there was lkke 2 ppl in line out there.


alright man thanks i will def. check it out.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> alright man thanks i will def. check it out.


no prob


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

so me and my friend went down to the show today but only to find that both parking lots were full and closed meaning nowhere to park, great seeing how i just burned all that fuel to run down there so we remember there is free shuttle bus from bass pro's parkin lot so i head over there and theres a 2hr wait for a bus so needless to say the show got $24 out of me cause i bought two online tickets yet i couldnt get into the show i am gonna try to get a refund but prolly wont work i might try to go down sunday morning on the last day and find some deals if i have time. needless to say i wasnt very happy when i found this out but i did find other things to do in harrisburg like go to cummins and harbor frieght so i cant say it was a wasted trip.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> so me and my friend went down to the show today but only to find that both parking lots were full and closed meaning nowhere to park, great seeing how i just burned all that fuel to run down there so we remember there is free shuttle bus from bass pro's parkin lot so i head over there and theres a 2hr wait for a bus so needless to say the show got $24 out of me cause i bought two online tickets yet i couldnt get into the show i am gonna try to get a refund but prolly wont work i might try to go down sunday morning on the last day and find some deals if i have time. needless to say i wasnt very happy when i found this out but i did find other things to do in harrisburg like go to cummins and harbor frieght so i cant say it was a wasted trip.


wow man that stinks..well i really hope some things go right if u go down another day..


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pictures from the show:


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

yep i did manage to get down this morning me and my buddy were almost first in line to get in and the place was practicly empty, the first place we went was archery hall i found a deal on a nice extreme sight for my dad on the last day and got some decals from a guy but that weavers archery was closed on sunday so i could shoot theyre carbon matrix so i went to lancasters stand and they didnt have one so they got the one hoyt rep and they let me shoot one of the demo matrixs in a trailer out back i really liked the bow but i honestly cant see enough difference from that and my AM to spend $1500 on it even tho i will prolly still get it cause its so light and durable. and i couldnt believe lee and tif and waddell were there today i didnt think they would be.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Was it hot in that room with lee and tiffany??? LOL Because I know why it would be.


----------

